# New Dune trailer



## Imaculata (Jul 28, 2021)

A new trailer for Dune dropped recently. I didn't see a thread for it yet. This is still looking really good. This may be the new Lord of the Rings if they get it right; a movie that we'll be talking about many years after its release. I hope this is that kind of movie.

The casting is on point, and it seems they are filming this in a real desert. The designs of the costumes and vehicles are notibly different from the (imo flawed) 80s classic, although the designs of the 80s Dune movie also have a special place in my heart. The designs here are more sleek.

The Dune universe also has so much lore. I wonder if this film will get a prologue, like Fellowship of the Ring had, to explain the elaborate setting? The Dune universe is a very unique scifi setting, where thinking machines are outlawed after a catastrophic machine war, and specialized human computers (mentats) are now used. I wonder if they'll bother to explain all that? I think they'll at least need to explain why Arakis and the spice melange are so important, so some exposition is unavoidable.

Thoughts?


----------



## Zardnaar (Jul 28, 2021)

Trailer did it's job with me looks great. 

 Top notch visuals and feel. 

 I want to see this.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Jul 28, 2021)

As much as it's not a great effort, I do love the Lynch Dune. This one gives me hope that it might get at some of the deeper elements of the book. It looks fantastic, the casting is to-die-for, and after finally watching Blade Runner 2049 in full, I trust Denis Villeneuve to get what makes the book so special.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 28, 2021)

Imaculata said:


> Thoughts?




I am generally of the belief that it will be similar to the rest of the movies of Denis Villeneuve.

Insanely ambitious.

The most amazing cinematography.

And yet, unsatisfying. 


I am an enthusiast of directors. And I don't know what to do with Denis. I love his work, I hate his work. He's like a more cerebral, less-obvious, more visually talented Zack Snyder. And yet, Zack Snyder is still my comparator. 

 If I had to sum up what I expect, I'd go with the Blade Runner reboot. 
Gorgeous. Sumptuous. A movie that looks better than anything you've seen in so many way- that looks ... perfect. And that feels like it has gravitas.

But then you realize ... oh, that's it? I expected more.


----------



## payn (Jul 28, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> I am generally of the belief that it will be similar to the rest of the movies of Denis Villeneuve.
> 
> Insanely ambitious.
> 
> ...



I agree with all this, except I think BR2049 was a big step in the right direction of getting out of that unsatisfying zone for Villeneuve. Maybe, just maybe, Dune is the one to do it?


----------



## Imaculata (Jul 28, 2021)

I honestly don't know what to expect. It's a story a lot of us are probably already familiar with, so there may not be a whole lot of surprises storywise. And yet I'm hopeful it will still blow me away with its style, scope, music and amazing cast.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Jul 28, 2021)

I understand I am an outlier, as I did not like the first Dune.  It took me years to watch it all the way through, as it kept putting me to sleep and the constant monolaguing grated on me.  I get how the book had that, but the movie just....didn't feel right.

This trailer doesn't seem to have any of those issues, so I think I will enjoy this version a lot more.  Although, no Jürgen Prochnow!  (highly underrated actor IMO)


----------



## J.Quondam (Jul 28, 2021)

I'm on the fence. I love the books, and I know it'll be an amazing film. However, I also understand that the sequel (ie, second half) is contingent upon the box office success of this film? 
If it that's true, I've got a bad feeling it will be great, but will crater, and I'll be left with a gaping hole in my life.

And I have enough gaping holes in my life.


----------



## Mallus (Jul 28, 2021)

It sure looks like Villeneuve made a more accessible Dune with an all-star cast (with humor, actual intentional humor!). I am ready for it. And I say this as someone who honestly believes Lynch's Dune is one of the best science fiction films ever made.


----------



## was (Jul 28, 2021)

i hope it's as good as it looks


----------



## Ryujin (Jul 28, 2021)

This one gives me hope. No "Weirding Modules." No subatomic bond hair spray. The Worms are as impressive as they need to be. The cast is as young as they should be.


----------



## MGibster (Jul 29, 2021)

Sacrosanct said:


> I understand I am an outlier, as I did not like the first Dune. It took me years to watch it all the way through, as it kept putting me to sleep and the constant monolaguing grated on me. I get how the book had that, but the movie just....didn't feel right.



Uh, a ton of people didn't like the first Dune movie so I think you're in good company there.  It didn't really find an audience in 1984 and couldn't make back it's $40,000,000 budget at the box office.  I liked it but I think it helped that I saw the movie before reading the book.


----------



## pukunui (Jul 29, 2021)

I have not watched Lynch’s Dune since I was a teen. I suspect I would not enjoy it as much now as I did then.

I am looking forward to this version, though, based on these trailers.

I wonder if they will include any of the elements from the old movie, like the deliciously absurd Harkonnen heart plugs.


----------



## Imaculata (Jul 29, 2021)

I always loved the heart plug scene. The 80s Dune has a great aesthetic and a wonderful soundtrack, along with a lot of memorable moments like the afore mentioned scene.

The problem is that the story of Dune is too big for 1 film, and it requires a high level of special effects to be told properly, which weren't yet possible in the 80s. Lynch's film did what it could, but without a proper intro to the setting, it can be hard to follow. It's also bad how they skip over a ton of stuff at the end of the film, as they clearly ran out of time.

I came upon a special edition of the 80s Dune once, which added a prologue to the movie that explains the setting, which fixes a lot. You can imagine my joy at seeing this fixed version of the film... and then my dismay that they CUT the heartplug scene! Argh!


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Jul 29, 2021)

I think I was at the most eight when my parents put Dune on the TV. The heart plug scene sent me running to my bedroom, where I had to read a book on dinosaurs to calm down.



Imaculata said:


> I always loved the heart plug scene. The 80s Dune has a great aesthetic and a wonderful soundtrack, along with a lot of memorable moments like the afore mentioned scene.




Lynch's Dune should've been a trilogy, absolutely. A lot got shaved off, but the two-hour runtime just wasn't enough. It's got style (the costumes, the sets, the vehicles, the creatures all are quite striking) and is serviceable, but falls short of greatness.



Imaculata said:


> The problem is that the story of Dune is too big for 1 film, and it requires a high level of special effects to be told properly, which weren't yet possible in the 80s. Lynch's film did what it could, but without a proper intro to the setting, it can be hard to follow. It's also bad how they skip over a ton of stuff at the end of the film, as they clearly ran out of time.
> 
> I came upon a special edition of the 80s Dune once, which added a prologue to the movie that explains the setting, which fixes a lot. You can imagine my joy at seeing this fixed version of the film... and then my dismay that they CUT the heartplug scene! Argh!


----------



## Ath-kethin (Jul 29, 2021)

My main qualm is that they changed the term 'jihad' to 'crusade.'

That change, by itself, suggests that this film will not be what I wish a Dune adaptation could be.


----------



## Imaculata (Jul 29, 2021)

Ath-kethin said:


> My main qualm is that they changed the term 'jihad' to 'crusade.'
> 
> That change, by itself, suggests that this film will not be what I wish a Dune adaptation could be.



That is a shame indeed. I get that it is a loaded term in the current political climate, but that was kind of the point.


----------



## Rune (Jul 29, 2021)

Ath-kethin said:


> My main qualm is that they changed the term 'jihad' to 'crusade.'
> 
> That change, by itself, suggests that this film will not be what I wish a Dune adaptation could be.



Pretty sure Herbert called it a crusade a couple of times in the text. We can’t assume it’s an actual “change” in the movie just from that. I mean, we _could_, but it would be an assumption lacking in sufficient supporting data. 

Of course, the decision to call it a crusade in the trailer _is_ certainly a deliberate decision, even if the actual movie uses both words at different points.


----------



## Rune (Jul 29, 2021)

Imaculata said:


> That is a shame indeed. I get that it is a loaded term in the current political climate, but that was kind of the point.



I think, these days, “crusade” is an equally loaded term.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 29, 2021)

Imaculata said:


> I always loved the heart plug scene. The 80s Dune has a great aesthetic and a wonderful soundtrack, along with a lot of memorable moments like the afore mentioned scene.
> 
> The problem is that the story of Dune is too big for 1 film, and it requires a high level of special effects to be told properly, which weren't yet possible in the 80s. Lynch's film did what it could, but without a proper intro to the setting, it can be hard to follow. It's also bad how they skip over a ton of stuff at the end of the film, as they clearly ran out of time.




Arguably, the real problem with _Dune_ (1984) is that the studio said, "Hey, we need one of those _Star Wars_ blockbusters. Let's see ... that Spielberg guy seems busy filming some sort of Indiana Jones sequel ... so how about we get the guy that did Elephant Man and Eraserhead? Kids love him, right?"

Really, think about the five movie sequence ....
Eraserhead. Elephant Man. Dune. Blue Velvet. Wild at Heart. 

 One of these things is not like the others ...


----------



## Mallus (Jul 29, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Arguably, the real problem with _Dune_ (1984) is that the studio said, "Hey, we need one of those _Star Wars_ blockbusters. Let's see ... that Spielberg guy seems busy filming some sort of Indiana Jones sequel ... so how about we get the guy that did Elephant Man and Eraserhead? Kids love him, right?"



Wasn’t Lynch being considered for Return of the Jedi at one point?


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 29, 2021)

Mallus said:


> Wasn’t Lynch being considered for Return of the Jedi at one point?




Oh yes! Lynch turned it down.

Which was a shame, because it was the weakest movie of the original three due to Lucas's meddling with Marquand. 

(Weirdly, Lynch has claimed he didn't like science fiction, which makes his choice to take Dune that much weirder. Well, weird is a relative term when discussing Lynch.)


----------



## MGibster (Jul 29, 2021)

Rune said:


> Pretty sure Herbert called it a crusade a couple of times in the text. We can’t assume it’s an actual “change” in the movie just from that. I mean, we _could_, but it would be an assumption lacking in sufficient supporting data.



According to Ali Karjoo-Ravary in this Aljazeera article, Herbert only uses the word crusade three times in the original six Dune books and one of those was in the glossary. But you're right, we can't assume it's an actual change in the movie as this might have been done in the trailer for marketing purposes. Karjoo-Ravary thinks the change was made because jihad is "what the bad guys do" and I think he has a point. It'll be interesting to see if the producers did anything else to remove the influence the Islamic world had on the way the series was written.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Jul 29, 2021)

Also of note (because it's just so unbelievable-but-true), the producer on The Elephant Man was Mel Brooks.

Lynch directed and wrote the screenplay. I think that he could've managed one or the other, but was the wrong choice for both. 

Don't get me wrong, I love the movie quite a bit for all its flaws. And heck, who would've thought that Toto could turn out such an awesome soundtrack?



Snarf Zagyg said:


> Arguably, the real problem with _Dune_ (1984) is that the studio said, "Hey, we need one of those _Star Wars_ blockbusters. Let's see ... that Spielberg guy seems busy filming some sort of Indiana Jones sequel ... so how about we get the guy that did Elephant Man and Eraserhead? Kids love him, right?"
> 
> Really, think about the five movie sequence ....
> Eraserhead. Elephant Man. Dune. Blue Velvet. Wild at Heart.
> ...


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 29, 2021)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> And heck, who would've thought that Toto could turn out such an awesome soundtrack?




....me, of course!







_Now, in the unlikely even that this plan should fail, I will turn to you, my brothers in Toto, to help me write a song so smooth and awesome that Rosanna Arquette will have no choice but to boink my brains out._


----------



## MGibster (Jul 29, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Arguably, the real problem with _Dune_ (1984) is that the studio said, "Hey, we need one of those _Star Wars_ blockbusters. Let's see ... that Spielberg guy seems busy filming some sort of Indiana Jones sequel ... so how about we get the guy that did Elephant Man and Eraserhead? Kids love him, right?"



Oh, man.  They had a toy line for the movie!  How much cocaine were they doing in the 1980s to think that kids would be interested in this movie?


----------



## Mallus (Jul 29, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Which was a shame, because it was the weakest movie of the original three due to Lucas's meddling with Marquand.



The Rancor and Saarlac would have been... interesting under Lynch's direction.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 29, 2021)

MGibster said:


> Oh, man.  They had a toy line for the movie!  How much cocaine were they doing in the 1980s to think that kids would be interested in this movie?
> 
> View attachment 141424









Get me STING!


----------



## BookTenTiger (Jul 29, 2021)

These Tremors sequels are getting out of control!!!


----------



## Rune (Jul 29, 2021)

MGibster said:


> Oh, man.  They had a toy line for the movie!  How much cocaine were they doing in the 1980s to think that kids would be interested in this movie?
> 
> View attachment 141424



That thing would make a great mini for D&D!


----------



## Imaculata (Jul 29, 2021)

Sting was fantastic in the part though.


----------



## trappedslider (Jul 29, 2021)

Imaculata said:


> Sting was fantastic in the part though.


----------



## Ath-kethin (Jul 29, 2021)

MGibster said:


> How much cocaine were they doing in the 1980s to think that kids would be interested in this movie?



Exactly the right amount, in my case. I loved the movie from the first moment 8 saw a snippet. I had the Sardaukar slow-pellet blaster, a handful of the action figures, and I lusted mightily over the spice crawler and the sandworm but never got them .


----------



## Ryujin (Jul 29, 2021)

Imaculata said:


> Sting was fantastic in the part though.



I don't know about that...

"I WILL KILL HIM!!!"


----------



## MGibster (Jul 29, 2021)

Ath-kethin said:


> Exactly the right amount, in my case. I loved the movie from the first moment 8 saw a snippet. I had the Sardaukar slow-pellet blaster, a handful of the action figures, and I lusted mightily over the spice crawler and the sandworm but never got them .



Be not sad for you have found a compatriot!  I also saw the movie in theaters at the age of 8 and I actually liked it.  I won't say I had a firm understanding of the plot but I liked it.  I cannot recall ever seeing the Dune toys in stores nor did any of my friends own any of them.  In fact, I first learned of the Dune toys just a few years back.


----------



## Imaculata (Jul 29, 2021)

I just learned that there are Dune toys right now. It's cool, but about as baffling as those Aliens and T2 toys.


----------



## Rabulias (Jul 29, 2021)

Rune said:


> That thing would make a great mini for D&D!



I note that it was made by LJN. Hmm... I wonder what other toys they made...?


----------



## Azuresun (Aug 6, 2021)

Imaculata said:


> Thoughts?




This trailer felt a bit generic to me--it's heavily pushing the destined romance, heroic freedom fighters vs evil colonialists and the action over any of the deeper themes. But of course, it kind of _needs_ to be a generic trailer with easily graspable appeal to appeal to the widest possible audience. Hugely looking forward to this movie.


----------



## GreyLord (Aug 7, 2021)

I found 1984 Dune rather boring in many ways and slow moving.  I felt it captured the FEEL of the books, but wasn't very accurate in it's portrayal of the story.  It plodded along.  I loved the soundtrack with it though, and that made the movie.  The movie FELT like Dune should.

I enjoyed the SF miniseries of Dune and Children of Dune (which also incorporated Dune Messiah).  It was great.  In many ways, though longer, moved more quickly than the movie.  It was more accurate to the books as well.  I don't think it felt as much like Dune as the movie did though.

Hopefully this new one takes the best elements of both where it FEELS like the books or captures that feel, but also adhere's to the story and how it works.


----------



## aco175 (Aug 7, 2021)

In the fight scenes, they have some sort of armor that I would steal for D&D, but not sure the stats of it.  I could just be _mage armor_ for the +3 AC.  It also looks a bit like some sort of psychic energy, but I would stay away from psionics in my games.  It could be more of a force property added to light armor with the standard +1 to +3 and maybe give it a bit of something like protection from magic missiles.


----------



## Rune (Aug 7, 2021)

aco175 said:


> In the fight scenes, they have some sort of armor that I would steal for D&D, but not sure the stats of it.  I could just be _mage armor_ for the +3 AC.  It also looks a bit like some sort of psychic energy, but I would stay away from psionics in my games.  It could be more of a force property added to light armor with the standard +1 to +3 and maybe give it a bit of something like protection from magic missiles.



Are you talking about the shields? 

If they’re accurate to the book (and if my memory serves), they repel faster forces (particularly ballistics), thus the need for a melee fighting style with intentionally slowed-down strikes. The downside being that a lasers hitting them will trigger a nuclear reaction.


----------



## Marc_C (Sep 3, 2021)

Today is the big day. 
Dune will be shown on the big screen at the Venice Mostra festival. 12h45 ET. 
Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jmarso (Sep 8, 2021)

The reviews of the Venice screening that I've seen have been uniformly positive. Sounds like this might be the version we've been waiting for our whole lives. Has anyone seen it at one of the early screenings?


----------



## Imaculata (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## payn (Sep 9, 2021)

Can't wait.


----------



## Imaculata (Sep 17, 2021)

Damn, those ornithopters look great!


----------



## Ryujin (Sep 17, 2021)

Imaculata said:


> Damn, those ornithopters look great!View attachment 143949



Considering what the definition of an ornithopter is, they look a hell of a lot better than in the 1984 movie.


----------



## Imaculata (Sep 22, 2021)

Just saw the movie. I went in with super high expectations and was still blown away.

I love how convincing everything looks, and how the director takes his time to show that off. I did not see a single effect that didn't look real. He takes his time to tell the story and lingers on fantastic vistas.

There's a lot more to say, but I don't want to get too much into spoilers.

For book fans, if you are curious how well this movie treats the source material in contrast to the film from the 80s:



Spoiler



Yes we do see the weirding way, however brief, and no more sonic weapons. There is a lot of exposition, cleverly disguised as Paul's training. They don't explain mentats, but they are present and portrayed accurately.


----------



## MGibster (Sep 22, 2021)

Imaculata said:


> For book fans, if you are curious how well this movie treats the source material in contrast to the film from the 80s:



Nice.  I sometimes feel as though Hollywood underestimates their audience.  We don't need everything spoon fed to us.  Just show us and we'll figure it out.


----------



## Jmarso (Sep 22, 2021)

Imaculata said:


> Just saw the movie. I went in with super high expectations and was still blown away.



So stoked to hear this. Been a Dune fan since the 80's, and while I'm one of the rare cats that loves Lynch's version in all its badness, this sounds like the big screen version I've been waiting for my entire life.


----------



## Campbell (Sep 22, 2021)

I really like Lynch's Dune. It's a cinematic masterpiece. It's a fever dream. It's just not like a good adaptation of the source material.


----------



## Ryujin (Sep 22, 2021)

Oh, the maxi-strength hairspray that they had to use in Lynch's version.


----------



## Imaculata (Sep 22, 2021)

I am of the same mind. Lynch's version has great art direction, great miniature effects, a stellar cast and a great score. It also nails the mood of Dune. But it fails as an adaption of Dune, and the choice to make the audience hear the thoughts of the main character does not work. Plus there were some awfully dumb changes that were made.

Villeneuve on the other hand, is extremely dedicated to making his adaption as close to the source material as possible, and he takes his time. He lingers long enough on the fantastic locations and vehicles for you to appreciate them. Paul Atreides still has plenty of visions and dreams, but Villeneuve handles that perfectly. He also takes enough time to explain details about the setting, so that none-book readers can follow along as well, without it ever feeling like straight up exposition.

I was especially impressed by how Villeneuve handled the personal shields. Without over explaining them, he simply shows you how they work on people, vehicles and buildings. He assumes the viewer is smart enough to understand what is being shown to them. For those not in the know: in the Dune universe, everything can and is protected by forcefields that stop objects above a certain speed. This means high velocity projectile weapons, such as guns, are useless. But slower weapons, such as swords, knives and poison darts, can pierce these shields. And we do get to see these shields being used consistently to protect all three of these things. Villeneuve understands Dune, and understands how important it is to get these details right.

There also is a much bigger role for Jessica, who plays a key role in the books, and is a bad ass. Her role is not diminished in Villeneuve's movie.

I've already praised the design of the ornithopters, but they look so convincing and cool in this film. I also love the designs of the Harvesters, which much closer resemble what I imagined them to be than whatever we got in Lynch's film. They are huge loud lumbering factories on huge tank tracks (as they should be) and they look great.

The sandworms, which we are not shown too much of, look very menacing. And I especially appreciate how Villeneuve shows the rumbling and displacement of sand whenever one is near. He really pays attention to the details.

Of course this is only part 1. The movie ends mid story, which may be jarring to some. But it is the logical mid point of the story. You should know going into this that this will be at least a two parter, and that you'll have to wait at least a year or so to see how it ends.


----------



## Rabulias (Sep 22, 2021)

Imaculata said:


> You should know going into this that this will be at least a two parter, and that you'll have to wait at least a year or so to see how it ends.



I have heard that part 2 does not have a completed script yet, so I would think 2 to 3 year wait more likely.


----------



## Jmarso (Sep 22, 2021)

Yeah, part 2 has yet to be greenlit. Everyone who loves this better go see it 10 times in the theater!


----------



## Imaculata (Sep 22, 2021)

I'll wait as long as I need to. Considering the hype and rave reviews, I would be shocked if this didn't get a follow up movie.


----------



## Mallus (Sep 22, 2021)

Campbell said:


> I really like Lynch's Dune. It's a cinematic masterpiece. It's a fever dream. It's just not like a good adaptation of the source material.



Lynch's Dune: a great movie, just not a good one!

(I love it)


----------



## Zardnaar (Sep 26, 2021)

Mallus said:


> Lynch's Dune: a great movie, just not a good one!
> 
> (I love it)




 I enjoyed it in 1995. Pie watch party got into Dune universe via Dune 2 Battle for Arrakis.


----------



## MGibster (Sep 26, 2021)

I saw Lynch's _Dune _in theaters way back in 1984.  I was a weird little boy so I enjoyed it even if I didn't understand everything.  I still can't believe there was a toy line for it.


----------



## Imaculata (Sep 26, 2021)

Zardnaar said:


> Got into Dune universe via Dune 2 Battle for Arrakis.




Same! My father was really into the books, and explained the lore to me while I played.

Today I'm friends with the developers, who are amazing guys.


----------



## briggart (Sep 27, 2021)

Saw it yesterday, it was everything I wanted it to be! 
Except maybe twice as long and covering the whole novel.


----------



## payn (Sep 28, 2021)

I cant find it on youtube, but Monday Night Football had a Dune teaser with actual football players dodging sandworms with glowing blue eyes and a flaming football entering Dunes atmo...


----------



## Warpiglet-7 (Sep 28, 2021)

Never read the whole novel.  Think I might now…

and apparently my spouse got us HBO max.

I guess to make the investment worth it I should watch it.  And I quit watching movies a while back.

weirdly uninformedly optimistic


----------

